# Type on Underline in Word



## Liz (May 4, 2000)

Good morning, I have a question concerning a form that I would like to type. The form has underline where the information is to be typed in, but when I type on the line, the line moves. Is there a way to type on the line without it moving? Thank you... Liz


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi there. The simple answer is that the form was designed to be filled in (or populated) by hand. The underline you see is actually a series of underscore characters (*Shift + hyphen*, just next to the zero at the top of a standard US keyboard).

Forms in Word are usually created using tables. Who designed the form?

chris.


----------



## Liz (May 4, 2000)

I don't know who designed it.


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, if redesigning the form is not an option, you can sort of cheat your way to a similar effect. It's very risky if the font you're using is not fixed-width (like *System*, *Courier*, *Courier New*, etc.), so I don't know if I can recommend it. Basically, for each datum, you'd enable *overwrite* by pressing the *Insert* key, then format the entered text with an underline. Be sure to disable overwrite unless you're keying in data for a field.

But there's a high likelihood that the form's layout will be compromised.

chris.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Highlight the typed text and underline it.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Another solution is to insert form fields from the forms toolbar and apply the underline format to the entire field. The fields width will expand automatically as additional text is added.

Rollin


----------

